# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Máy ép thủy lực tự chế.

## phuongmd

Lượm được chiếc cảo về chế được luôn chiếc máy ép lấy ý tưởng từ chiếc máy ép giò. 
Cực khỏe cực đã. Phù hợp rất nhiều việc tháo lắp. 
Các cụ đi bãi thấy nên kiếm về.

----------

Ga con, Minh Phi Nguyen, nhatson, tcm

----------


## tcm

Cũng máy ép tự chế lực ép max 12 tấn. tốc độ ép điều chỉnh được, chế độ ép tay hay tự động đều ok.

----------

Ga con, h-d, Luyến, Minh Phi Nguyen, phuongmd, Tuấn, vusvus

----------


## Tuấn

Em có con máy ép thủy lực nhờ chế. Đưa lên đây sợ bác Tcm choáng, bỏ chạy mất dép thì hổng có vui lém

----------


## biết tuốt

sao giống quán chim to dần thế nhỉ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   bác sau to hơn bác trước  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Bác nào có nhu cầu kiếm Pittong thủy lực em nhận kiếm cho,  chừng vài trăm nghìn / con

----------


## Nam CNC

bác Minh phi mở thớt bán món này đi , nhất là mấy con pistone tích hợp cái bơm luôn giống như anh Phuongmd đó , cái đó dân DIY thích lắm , vì chơi theo kiểu công nghiệp thì nó liên đới với hệ thống dầu nữa thì mệt lắm. Em cũng đang tìm 1 em , chỉ 1 đường dầu thôi , đường về hồi bằng lò xo để xài chung với cái bơm tay.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> bác Minh phi mở thớt bán món này đi , nhất là mấy con pistone tích hợp cái bơm luôn giống như anh Phuongmd đó , cái đó dân DIY thích lắm , vì chơi theo kiểu công nghiệp thì nó liên đới với hệ thống dầu nữa thì mệt lắm. Em cũng đang tìm 1 em , chỉ 1 đường dầu thôi , đường về hồi bằng lò xo để xài chung với cái bơm tay.


Em bạ món nào, lượm món đó,  ngâm cứu cho biết rồi bán lại kiếm kinh phí lượm món khác. Hôm nào, lấy mấy con Pittong đẹp đẹp, nhẹ xiềng về chào hàng các bác mê DIY vậy
Thanks all,

----------


## phuongmd

> Cũng máy ép tự chế lực ép max 12 tấn. tốc độ ép điều chỉnh được, chế độ ép tay hay tự động đều ok.


Tiêu chí của em là nhỏ gọn và đưa lên được nhà tầng anh Thảo ah. Cái của em nó bé bé phù hợp công việc DIY máy nhỏ thôi nhưng cũng tiện.
Mấy hôm nay có máy ép này thick ghê các cụ ạ, cứ cái nào cứng cứng là cho lên bàn luôn. Công nhận đồ bãi Nhật dùng cũng đã, đoạn ray 25 nó nắn phát cong veo.
Các bác không kiếm được cục vàng vàng đó có thể kiếm con đội cũng được á.
Nhưng con đội nó cứ phải để đứng nên cũng bất tiện, với lại hình như cũng không lộn ngược được. Cục của em xả ra là nó tự tụt pittong về chứ không cần phải ép ngược lại như con đội.

Còn thắc mắc nhỏ nữa cái cục vàng của em cần bổ sung thêm dầu thủy lực thì bơm chỗ nào? Cụ nào xài rồi chỉ em biết mới, ngộ nhỡ mấy hôm nữa nó hết dầu thì công toi.

----------


## tcm

Muốn đổ dầu thì vặn cái đít của nó ra (cái mầu đen có cái bơm tay ấy)

----------


## Nam CNC

may là anh TCM chỉ dẫn trước chứ em là em xúi có cái lổ nào đổ dầu vào cái lổ đó rồi tính tiếp hehehe , em cũng chưa biết luôn., có cái bơm dầu tay em cũng chưa biết đổ dầu thế nào luôn.

----------


## phuongmd

Ơ rê ka, ôi móa ơi. Em mở cái vỏ màu vàng nó có bóng cao su đựng dầu buộc dây thít cụ ơi. 
Nó giống bình dầu máy bay, khí ko lọt vô nên xoay ngược xuôi đều bơm được ạ.

----------

CBNN, Minh Phi Nguyen, Nam CNC

----------

